# Lake St. Clair Ice Outing 2003!!!!



## unregistered55

It's never too early to start planning! Lets get some talk going on this years 1st of hopefully many Lk. St. Clair Ice outings. We can pick a date when we know we have safe ice. Where do we all wanna have it? Post your interest in going and ideas to make the outing a success!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowpoke

Count me in.


----------



## niner93

Haven't been to a outing yet but as long as it's on a weekend in the winter count me in!!


----------



## AL D.

Don, there are several areas near metro beach and gino's where we can access the lake. My guess is the middle part of Jan. to early Feb. should be the best time. Take care, AL


----------



## kbkrause

Let's do it, a Sunday would be good!!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

You know I'll be there!!!


----------



## Huntin Horseman

Count me in, I'll figure out a way to get down there. I've never ice fished on that lake and would love too.


----------



## Steely-Head

Thats my backyard, I should be there depending on whether or not I decide to come back from school whenever it is.


----------



## ficious

Don,

Now you know I'll be there!! When can you have the ice delivered?? You know it has to be a Sunday for me too.

Harry


----------



## Mags

Sunday's are usually best for me. The DNR Access Site behind Selfridge has a nice big lot.


----------



## unregistered55

I believe the ice will be delivered December 13th...Lets hope it makes it!


----------



## Hunt4Ever

Me too! I've got a new auger I need to try out. Remember last year, I was ice fishing two weeks before Christmas!


----------



## ice fishin nut

I'll be there, but its sooooooo far to drive, cant we have one closer??????


----------



## BilgeRat

Let me know when and where!


----------



## MOHAWK

COUNT ME IN !!!!!!!! HOPEFULLY I'LL HAVE MY NEW SHANTY READY TO GO.


----------



## Steve

Sounds like fun especially if you guys can point me to the perch.


----------



## stelmon

If it is when I am hope you can count me beign there. I hope to do a little more ice fishing this year.


----------



## Gillgitter

Ive never been to one either, but I'm in.

COME ON ICE !!!!


----------



## ChapstickCharlie

Never been to an outing, can't wait. I will be there, long as it's on a weeken, as long the ice is ... ah hell I'll be there!

Chuck


----------



## bully06

I've been fishing Lake St Clair since I was a kid, it would be great to meet up with others from this site, count me in too.


----------

